# The art of burning fat using cardio



## imabit2lil (Oct 19, 2016)

Check out this article which explains a variety of tips for fitness noobs! Its short sweet and answers all your questions:

What are reps and sets? And what's the best way to burn that extra belly fat? 


https://wp.me/p9xBCr-261q

Let us know what you think! Comment on the article for free consultation

Until then Stay fit 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

LISS is phenomenal for mobilizing body fat and improving fat burning/fuel efficiency. Along with HIIT, [new] exercises that you're _not_ good at performing, etc. Fat burning becomes that much better, yes. 

Really all it means is walk more often. 

Great article!


----------



## imabit2lil (Oct 19, 2016)

UberY0shi said:


> LISS is phenomenal for mobilizing body fat and improving fat burning/fuel efficiency. Along with HIIT, [new] exercises that you're _not_ good at performing, etc. Fat burning becomes that much better, yes.
> 
> Really all it means is walk more often.
> 
> Great article!


My friend wrote the article
Thank you for finding the positivity in it.


Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Your friend has cardio mixed up with resistance training or something. How do sets/repetitions apply to cardio? And the writing has a grammatical issues.


----------



## lolberty (Feb 2, 2018)

Is 'cardio' Italian for 'do you even lift gurl' ?


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

lolberty said:


> Is 'cardio' Italian for 'do you even lift gurl' ?


Yeah, estrogen is better for building fatigue resistant muscle fibers so they don't get big unless they work their butts off and take extra testosterone. It's also better for building muscle in general since women recover so much faster. 

And women can still achieve this:






It kinda sucks a lot of women still prioritize cardio. Strength is likely the undisputed king of physical ability, then cardio takes 2nd place if anything. I mean, strength alone already improves cardio without cardio-specific training... :laughing:


----------



## lolberty (Feb 2, 2018)

@imabit2lil Something to consider:


----------



## imabit2lil (Oct 19, 2016)

My friend is enjoying the constructive criticism. As a hobby it is welcomed so they can improve!

Check out my site and let me know what you think and where I can improve too. I intend on making a real site one day.

https://mortalathlete.wordpress.com/ 

Thanks 

Sent from my LGMP450 using Tapatalk


----------



## iloveyou_ (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the article :happy:


----------



## Amanda White (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks for an information. Video is really usefull


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

UberY0shi said:


> Yeah, estrogen is better for building fatigue resistant muscle fibers so they don't get big unless they work their butts off and take extra testosterone. It's also better for building muscle in general since women recover so much faster.
> 
> And women can still achieve this:
> 
> ...


Wow, what is her weight class? 425 conventional is extremely impressive for a (relatively small) female. Most girls pull sumo because they're more built for it, I pull conventional and always admire other women who do, especially when they outlift me by 75 lbs.


----------



## UberY0shi (Nov 24, 2016)

soop said:


> Wow, what is her weight class? 425 conventional is extremely impressive for a (relatively small) female. Most girls pull sumo because they're more built for it, I pull conventional and always admire other women who do, especially when they outlift me by 75 lbs.


Not exactly sure, maybe 150 lbs or so (??).


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

UberY0shi said:


> Not exactly sure, maybe 150 lbs or so (??).


Okay yeah that's about what I thought. Really solid lift.


----------



## Scarlet G (Jun 25, 2018)

Great article, and the video, thanks for sharing! :tennis:

From my experience, it's best to combine cardio with weight lifting, that way you can burn fat like crazy. But it's also important to have a proper diet (proteins and carbs are needed if you're combine strength and cardio exercises), and also some durable compression clothing, so you don't strain your muscles. 

And don't forget - variety is the key. nthego:


----------



## deen5858 (Oct 22, 2018)

Cardio is great, but I really hate it


----------



## Nicholasjh1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Cardio is the only way I can lose weight quickly. My body just doesn't like to build muscle and slow resistance training just doesn't do much. The best cardio I've had is high resistance cardio - spinning or elliptical at a really high resistance level (like 16)


----------

